# Accidental Model 3 Parade



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

Teslas are not common in my area of New York. I can drive around all day and never see another. Yesterday while driving to work I suddenly found myself behind a Model 3 from Ohio and was a little thrilled. A few seconds later I discover that Model 3 is following yet another. We had a short Model 3 parade going, all 3 different colors, but I instantly went from feeling special to feeling like Model 3's are now everywhere. I suppose that in a few years this will actually be the case.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FogNoggin said:


> I suppose that in a few years this will actually be the case.


🤞🏻


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I have now passed another black M3 on the back road to my house several times. I parked next to a silver 3 at Home Depot a few times now, and have seen them in other places around here too. Still haven't met any local owners, but sure to over time. I sure hope they are having as much fun with the car as I am.


----------



## John Rea (Jun 19, 2017)

Funny story. We have a black 3 with tinted windows. There are maybe 2 other M3s in our town. Anyway, my son walked out of school and saw what he thought was our M3. He walked up and tried opening the front door then the back. Finally the guy rolled down his tinted windows (my son couldn't see who was inside) and was like yes? can I help you? My son was of course embarrassed but we all had a good laugh. They are indeed becoming more common.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

That is funny --- both with tinted windows in such proximity must be even more rare -- but I'm surprised the doors weren't unlocked with the guy in the car and likely in park. Must have had other issues like this and knew to lock his doors!! haha. (or perhaps doesn't have auto unlock on park activated I guess).

I live outside of Boston -- Lots of M3's around nowadays. I won't call them common but it's definitely not a surprise to see 2-4 on my commute.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

I have one that lives 4 blocks from me but haven’t met them yet.. but I see more and more.. if only they used my code lol!


----------

